# Grits



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I wanted to try grits when I was in the NC. A bowl was brought to me, I looked at them and commented that they looked like wall paper paste, I tried them and reckon it _was_ wall paper paste! 

The other thing I was disappointed with was root beer. Ugh! 

I can see no reason why it cannot be fed to the birds.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Are they edible for humans? 
IMO grits are wonderful!!! 
The best way to make them is to do half milk and half water for the liquid. Don’t make them to thick, salt and pepper them good, and put a nice chunk of butter in it and enjoy!!! ‘Course, I’m a southern girl and was raised up on grits, so some people may not enjoy them as I do. 

If they aren’t edible for humans, I’m sure birds would enjoy them. We’ve given some to chickens and they loved it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ARen't grits just made from hominy? which is corn bleached with lye? Now , the lye or other bleaching agent must not be toxic, since humans eat.


I think birds can eat corn ok. they don't do well with bread, though. wheat flour isn't good for them, so processed and with so much gluten. but corn? I think it's ok




and, while I know it's a typo, I just loved the image created by " I acquitted a lot of them".. were some of them charged and tried and punished?


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> and, while I know it's a typo, I just loved the image created by " I acquitted a lot of them".. were some of them charged and tried and punished?


Charge: Expired.
Verdict: Guilty.

"Acquired."


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

GMA100 said:


> Are they edible for humans?
> IMO grits are wonderful!!!
> The best way to make them is to do half milk and half water for the liquid. Don’t make them to thick, salt and pepper them good, and put a nice chunk of butter in it and enjoy!!! ‘Course, I’m a southern girl and was raised up on grits, so some people may not enjoy them as I do.
> 
> If they aren’t edible for humans, I’m sure birds would enjoy them. We’ve given some to chickens and they loved it!


I haven't heard of the half-and-half milk and water. I usually just do full water, but I'll try that....

I was raise southern too. I think grits are okay every once in a while, but I always feel my arteries are clogging after. :| They are good in the winter, tough.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I was def not Southern raised, but love grits!
Grits with plenty of cheese, yum.
Or sweet (half milk, half water), with brown sugar, cinnamon and a fruit compote at the side...


You made me hungry :rofl:


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Grits are corn. Feed them to chickens, they will love you. If you really want them to love you, cook the grits and serve to them warm on a cold morning. Corn fattens them up, too, so really good for them this time of year. Also most hens aren't laying right now, so eating a lot of "junk food" (that's what corn is for them) won't really hurt them.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I could probably eat all those grits by myself....LOL! I’ll share, though....most of the time if people don’t like them(flavor wise....some object to the texture) it is because they have not been cooked with enough salt in the water. They are super delicious with cheese!!

Spread the leftovers in a pan, about 1/2 thick, cover and refrigerate. Cut into bars the next day, and brown the bars in some butter......mmmm


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Fix 'em grits with some Half & Half, buttah y'all, and some good Gulf Shrimp! Oh yummmmmmmmmm!

And expired? Pfffffft! Charge dismissed!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ACinATX said:


> Grits are corn. *Feed them to chickens, they will love you. If you really want them to love you, cook the grits and serve to them warm on a cold morning.* Corn fattens them up, too, so really good for them this time of year. Also most hens aren't laying right now, so eating a lot of "junk food" (that's what corn is for them) won't really hurt them.





If you REALLY want them to love you, cook the grits warm, offer them on silver china, with a demi-glace of raspberry sauce, a sprig of parsley, and some pickled green beans, with a light glass of rose wine.


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

Turns out, I read the date wrong at is it August 2019 - not 2018.... I could actually mail them to you guys (not as creepy as it sounds...), but a single-sheet letter of snail mail costs, like, $0.80 at my post office, so mailing pounds and pounds of grits would probably be mega $$$, even if you live near. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

α CMa;1970661135 said:


> Turns out, I read the date wrong at is it August 2019 - not 2018.... I could actually mail them to you guys (not as creepy as it sounds...), but a single-sheet letter of snail mail costs, like, $0.80 at my post office, so mailing pounds and pounds of grits would probably be mega $$$, even if you live near. :icon_rolleyes:


That's ok, I live in the land of Grits and Honey, Cheese & Grits, Shrimp & Grits, Crawdads & Grits...pretty much of the opinion that nothing isn't improved with grits.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> pretty much of the opinion that nothing isn't improved with grits.


So true, wallpaper sticks much better when grits are used! :evil:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I like them with butter and a little sugar. YUM!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> So true, wallpaper sticks much better when grits are used! :evil:


:rofl::rofl:


So your opinion of grits mimics mine of porridge? :biggrin:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MMmmmmmmm... love grits. Cheese grits, crawfish grits, plain with butter grits, with maple syrup and bacon topped with an egg (fried is my choice but scrambled works0 grits. Got to be cooked with milk or 1/2&1/2.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Hominy goes all the way to the Aztecs btw. It's been around forever and consumed by human and AND livestock. If you're eating corn tortillas or tamales, you're eating hominy - Mexican cuisine uses masa flour for thickening and masa is from hominy. I would think it's completely safe for consumption.


My grandparents were big on grits and hominy, my dad still likes them with 'Man Breakfast', but I can't do the texture, despite it not being entirely different than Malt-o-Meal and I LOVEEE MM on a cold morning with milk, butter, and sugar.


THE ONLY GRITS I've ever liked were at a local hole in the wall place in Vicksburg, Mississippi on the banks of the Yazoo river. I was feeling adventurous, and ordered cheese grits as a side. I could have those with every single meal and I can't tell you what it was that was so different about them from the ones Ma used to make and my dad still makes.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> So your opinion of grits mimics mine of porridge? :biggrin:


Well, porridge doesn't quite look like grits but has about as much taste!

Porridge is meant to be good for you as it is a slow release energy, whenever I eat it for breakfast I am so hungry an hour later I have to eat something else!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Headcheese and pickled pigs feet with a couple of hard boiled eggs and a beer or 2, or 3 beats grits and porridge.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

RegalCharm said:


> Headcheese and pickled pigs feet with a couple of hard boiled eggs and a beer or 2, or 3 beats grits and porridge.


Eww, really? That's a joke, right?

The proper way to prepare grits is as chile cheese grits (use those canned jalepenos). You can google recipes. It's delicious. Any leftovers put into the fridge will harden into a meatloaf sort of consistency and can be reheated in the microwave OR lightly fried. Yum!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

RegalCharm said:


> Headcheese and pickled pigs feet with a couple of hard boiled eggs and a beer or 2, or 3 beats grits and porridge.


Oh ugh. Daddy loved him some headcheese and brother loved pickled pigs feet. I can't do either one of those. Just the smell of the pigs feet is enough to make me hurl.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Headcheeseand pigs feet are two things I avoid at any boucherie.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

the thought of headcheese and pigs feet is ..eww. I've managed to avoid our version, Potted Haugh, as it turns me cold. 

I've never tried Grits, some of the recipes sound nicer than others! I think i'd cope better with a sweetened version for the first dish!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

ACinATX said:


> Eww, really? That's a joke, right?!



Yea I have not eaten head cheese / I have tasted pigs feet. though I have eaten some stuff in Asia that westerners would not touch with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Grits is only edible when made with cheese, garlic, and served with shrimp, lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love grits... @Foxhunter - the grits were probably not cooked right. I love me some grits with butter and salt! OH YUM!

And the rootbeer - had to be the wrong brand...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> The other thing I was disappointed with was root beer. Ugh!


I think root beer depends a lot on the maker and if they use real sasparilla or just flavoring. I grew up drinking Ginger Beer and when I came to this country all I could find was Ginger Ale......Ohmilowered! It was like drinking dishwater by comparison. So I think root beer or Sassparilla is an acquired taste. I love both BTW but won't drink just any root beer. Actually, now that I'm old and got wonky digestion, I don't drink any of it anymore. Just for truth in advertising!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never had grits but I really like fried mush. 

I ate pickled pigs feet once when I was a kid and I liked it. I like pretty much anything in vinegar! And I like gooey cartilage-y type stuff. So pigs feet "works." I don't know about the head cheese. That's made with brains? I don't think I could "do" brains. But I really like giblets and some other stuff my Dad thinks is disgusting! Me and my Mom will eat (or at least try) most anything. Well, maybe not bugs. I cannot "do" bugs either!

There is a movement out there to try to get people to eat more sustainable foods......like mealworms and crickets and stuff. Sorry, no can do! And I do have experience with those bugs, I used to have amphibians. But I still think eating them would be disgusting. And they have a certain smell too. NO thank you! I will raise my own chickens and go on an egg diet if it comes down to eating bugs for protein.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Back to the grits......if they are ground very fine like corn meal or masa, I don't know how well the chickens would like it. I never had good luck feeding my chickens stale corn meal or masa. BUT, chickens love corn, and my chickens love anything I make into a mash. So if you could cook it for them (if you are a very dedicated chicken momma) or at the very least try mixing it with water or milk and maybe a little of their regular feed they might love it. I like to take old milk and mix it with my chicken's layer pellets into a mash and they scarf that up like it's the biggest treat ever!


I would not give grits to horses. Too risky in my mind.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I love grits... @Foxhunter - the grits were probably not cooked right. I love me some grits with butter and salt! OH YUM!
> 
> And the rootbeer - had to be the wrong brand...


The people I was staying with, she liked them, he, a real southerner, couldn't stand them. 

I don't think I would like root beer regardless of who made it. I don't like ginger beer and, hand on heart can say I have never drunk a can of cola in my life, I hate the taste. 

Give me a good cup of tea any time!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> The people I was staying with, she liked them, he, a real southerner, couldn't stand them!


 I am not sure he was a real southerner then! The great thing about grits, is you can make them taste any way you want. Sweet? add sugar, cane syrup, or molasses. Savory? add salt, pepper and cheese. Spicy? add Tabasco or Cholula. And thanks to the cotton pickin' food network, if you want to pretend you are fine dining add shrimp.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> I am not sure he was a real southerner then! The great thing about grits, is you can make them taste any way you want. Sweet? add sugar, cane syrup, or molasses. Savory? add salt, pepper and cheese. Spicy? add Tabasco or Cholula. And thanks to the cotton pickin' food network, if you want to pretend you are fine dining add shrimp.


Well... he could have been a "real" southerner... But definitely not a "TRUE" southerner!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Grits are something restaurants serve to yankee tourists.


I never eat them.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There is always grits and sausage gravy. 



My great grandmother had several sassafras trees and made her own flavoring for root beer. I still like to make my own but I have to buy the sassafrass root or a ready made concentrate. My tree are too small to harvest from. I have enough ginger though for ginger beer...might be a next project. DC wants to grow hops to sell to the local microbrewery. Will see how that works out.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

the other day I made some corn meal mush and poured into a loaf pan.
the next day I used a cheese slicer to slice it and fried in butter till it was a little crispy. salt and pepper while frying . 

A cheese slicer makes a nice thickness to fry.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

YUM @RegalCharm! Did you add a little maple syrup before eating?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That would be my choice as well JCnGrace


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The place we went to for the grits was a small place. The seating was all in booths. 

After my disparaging remarks about the grits, I made the remark of, "Heck, if they fed these to slaves I wonder they didn't revolt!" 
Or something like this. 

I got up to use the bathroom and noticed two black men sat in the adjoining booth. One was old, he had a wonderful weather worn face with great crinkle around the eyes. His hair was totally white, the other was probably in his son, around forty or so. I was embarrassed by my remark and apologised to them both. 
The old man looked at me and said, in a southern accent, "Honey, I don't like no grits either!" 

Made my day.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> YUM @RegalCharm! Did you add a little maple syrup before eating?


No maple syrup. The crispy edges are kind of like Fritos.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok here is the deal on grits. From an honest by God Southerner. Yes they are better with milk, 1/2&1/2, or cream. Cheese is acceptable or course. Butter salt and pepper are also ok. Sugar is not. It's in the Bible Book Of Martha White 7:11

The exception is some old timers but sorghum in them . And also some chop up eggs, bacon, sausage so forth. That's perfectly fine.

Honestly I can take them or leave them. Prefer yellow to white. And like a lot of things throughout the country like chicken and waffles you don't really see them on menus much. Other than Waffle House of course. And in Cajun country and similar.

I don't care for the fancy stone ground types you see in fancy bags in gift shops and such. Tastes like someone cook scratch feed.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

This 'gritty' discussion makes me think of the movie 'My Cousin Vinny' where Vinny (Joe Pesci) hones in and discredits a witness' testimony based on how long it takes to cook 'a grit'. LOL...Vinny is most definitely NOT a Southerner, trying his first ever criminal case in the deep South. It's one of those movies that I re-watch from time to time.


----------

